

Should Facebook have a Chinese Wall between Product and Platform Data - immad
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2012/12/should-facebook-have-chinese-wall.html

======
aneth4
I'm not one to offend easily, but ethnic characterizations like this really
discredit the author and distract from the issue. I find this usage
particularly jarring - it's at least somewhat derogatory, rather obscure to me
(I had to look it up,) and completely unhelpful. An entrepreneur with an
ethnic name should know better.

Presumably, this phrase comes from the Great Wall of China, which ironically
was itself more symbolic than effective.

"Firewall" would have worked just fine.

~~~
sharpshoot
Its pretty common business terminology - It is unlikely that the author
intended to offend, and your reaction isn't a common one.

~~~
aneth4
I don't think the author intended to offend, but I do think he was rather
thoughtless. He might as well accuse Facebook of being Jewy with their data,
called their policies "gay", or accused them of Indian giving our privacy.
It's very inappropriate and unnecessary, regardless of how "common" it is. I
don't care in general when people horse around with such things, but it has no
place in serious analysis. When used in a serious discussion versus a
colloquial debate it causes that much more edification of the stereotype and
offense.

Far be it from me to be the PC police - I have a pretty thick skin with this
stuff. I'm surprised others find this acceptable.

